# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Mạch TB6560 by Hunter_Dt

## hunter_dt

Với những máy CNC đơn giản để nghiên cứu hoặc ứng dụng nhỏ thì chúng ta hay sử dụng động cơ bước. Do đó khái niệm Driver động cơ bước cũng trở nên khá gần gũi với chúng ta. Hiện nay có rất nhiều Driver trên thị trường: to có, nhỏ có, đắt có, rẻ có. Nhưng các anh em thích tự chế thường muốn tự làm Driver cho mình, để học hỏi cũng như muốn tự mình khám phá. 
  Hôm nay em muốn giới thiệu với các bác bộ Driver Step do em tự thiết kế, đã thi công và test thử nghiệm thấy khá ổn. Driver sử dụng IC TB6560 của hãng TOSHIBA, IC này rất dễ mua ở Việt Nam, công suất cho phép đên 3.5A cùng các chế độ TORQUE, MODE, DECAY để tùy chỉnh tiện lợi.

 Đầu tiên muốn hiểu qua về IC, các thông số , các tùy chọn ...vv thì chúng ta phải đọc Datasheet : http://www.toshiba.com/taec/componen...E_EN_27885.pdf

 Sơ đồ nguyên lí e tham khảo trên mạng: 

Sau đó tiến hành Layout. Ở đây em sử dụng phần mềm Proteus, các linh kiện em dùng đều cố tình dùng loại to, các đường mạch to và rõ ràng để tiện cho các bác có thể giặt là. 
Hình ảnh layout như sau : 


Sau đó em tiến hành đặt mạch và hàn linh kiện:




Cuối cùng là video test bằng vi điều khiển :



Các thông số linh kiện em đã chú thích trên mạch khá rõ ràng, các bác có thể tham khảo hoặc tự điều chỉnh theo ý mình. Mọi thắc mắc hãy pót lên đây để mọi người cùng giúp đỡ nhau.

----------

anhcos, CKD, ketoanhanoiorg, Nam CNC

----------


## hunter_dt

Đã test thành công với mach 3

----------

ketoanhanoiorg

----------


## nhatson

> Đã test thành công với mach 3


tiếp theo, bạn thữ trên máy cem như là chạy có tải rồi
chạy thời gian dài 
thử chạy tầm 1000RPM rồi nhấn estop 

b.r

----------

hunter_dt

----------


## hoxuankaka

Cho mình xin File mạch in được không Đạt. Đang cần. Thanks

----------


## vanlam1102

các bác cho e hỏi chút là TB6560 và L297 điều khiển fet.
cái nào tốt hơn ạ. dòng cao hơn.

----------


## ít nói

> các bác cho e hỏi chút là TB6560 và L297 điều khiển fet.
> cái nào tốt hơn ạ. dòng cao hơn.


với TB6560 thì l297 vứt vào sọt rác bạn à. còn chế chơi chơi thì l297 cho rẻ.

----------


## CKD

> với TB6560 thì l297 vứt vào sọt rác bạn à. còn chế chơi chơi thì l297 cho rẻ.


Cái này còn tùy theo nhu cầu thực tế à... tớ có mấy con motor khủng.. TB6560 không lái được chứ L297 + Fet + chopper lái vi vu (mỗi tội chỉ có 400ppr thôi).

Mỗi loại, mỗi phương pháp đều có ưu & nhược điểm riêng hết, không chỉ đơn giản là giá thành. Do đó tùy theo hoàn cảnh, tùy theo nhu cầu mà sử dụng hợp lý là tốt nhất.

Nhớ lại lúc mới nhập môn CNC, làm được cái mạch driver chạy PIC12C508 + fet IRFz44, chạy 24V, ổn dòng bằng bóng đèn. chạy được 400ppr mà mừng quá xá mừng, chơi với cây ren bước 1.75 mà chạy vi vu. Cảm giác giống như có trong tay con DATRON siêu tốc vậy hehe.

----------


## Gamo

Uầy, các bác đã kéo bằng FET thì mời ông Nhật Sơn đi uống cà phê 1 bữa, ổng chỉ cho cách lái bằng MCU luôn chứ dùng TB6560 hay L297 làm giề.

Con L297 công nghệ cũ lắm rồi, chắc già còn hơn một số bác trên diễn đàn.
Con TB6560 ưu thế của nó chỉ là tích hợp cả lái lẫn FET trong 1 package, lái của nó thì tân tiến hơn L297 nhưng FET tích hợp thì hơi yếu.

Mấy con MCU giờ tích hợp đủ đồ chơi để làm driver xịn hơn hẳn 2 con kia. Chỉ tội là dụ mấy cha chiên da về driver để chỉ thì hơi mất công.

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

tb chắc ko kéo được motor to cho mấy cái brige port mill như l297 đâu ah


http://www.dalton.ax/stepper/

TB có microstep, với motor nhỏ size < 57 là lựa chọn tốt

còn drive hiệu quả nhất em phán luôn 
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spraau7/spraau7.pdf
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...otes/1307A.pdf

người thực việc thực, tms320 + vài con opam > HBS servo lun chứ ko phải là open loop step




b.r

----------


## ít nói

Các pác đi xa rồi người ta hỏi chế thì tb hơn hay l kia hơn lôi mấy cái bọn tây ra làm gì . khen tây thì khen cả ngày

----------


## nhatson

> Các pác đi xa rồi người ta hỏi chế thì tb hơn hay l kia hơn lôi mấy cái bọn tây ra làm gì . khen tây thì khen cả ngày


mọi người trà lời là tùy, motor bé thì TB hơn
motor to thì phải dùng L297 thôi

còn lôi tây vào cho nó có dẩn chứng cho cái đoạn VỨT L297 đi ấy mà

trường hợp kiếm được mí  con này, thì L297 vứt thật  :Frown: 


http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Produ...ers/A4989.aspx



http://www.trinamic.com/products/int...-driver/tmc262


mẫu thực tế với a4989



b.r

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

to hunter_dt , test motor nên để motor nằm ngang, trục motor song song với đường chân trời > vấn đề rung động tốc độ thấp, và tốc độ giửa sẽ bộc lộ rõ hơn

b.r

----------

hunter_dt

----------


## CKD

Thật ra trong môi trường TỰ CHẾ (DIY) driver thì có nhiều yếu tố tác động vào, trong đó mức ảnh hưởng cao nhất là: mình hiểu được gì trong đó. Cụ thể có thể chia theo nhiều giai đoạn.
- Tìm hiểu nguyên lý mạch. Tìm trên mạng thì phải nói là rất rất nhiều. Nhưng trong đó cái nào mình nhìn sơ đồ mà hiểu được nguyên lý hoạt động của nó ra sao, hiểu được mỗi linh kiện trong đó thực hiện chức năng gì v.v... Thi khi thực hiện chúng ta càng dễ dàng thành công.
- Tìm xem có thể tìm kiếm linh kiện được hay không? Có linh kiện thay thế hay không?... Có nhiều mạch hay, đơn giản nhưng dùng nhiều linh kiện mà ta không có hoặc không thay tương đương được thì cũng toi công.
- Khi thực hiện thì lắp mạch kiểu gì.. làm mạch PCB hay nối dây nhợ lòng thòng...

Theo trình tự trên thì mình thấy lái 2 phase là dể nhất, đơn bước rồi 1/2 bước. Không có điều khiển dòng đến có điều khiển dòng kiểu điện trở, regu, chopper v.v... Vì có thể dể dàng thực hiện với nhiều loại linh kiện khác nhau, lại thông dụng và dể tìm. Như L297, L298 (hoặc IC số cũng có thể lái step được) đến giờ ở chợ vẫn bán rất nhiều.
Với đơn bước & 1/2 bước thì muốn motor chạy mượt là bất khả. Do đó để làm mịn ta dùng bộ truyền dây đai.. là giải quyết được.

_Nhân đây cũng có chút ý nhỏ: mình thấy nhiều bạn thích nghiêm cứu khoa học, nhưng kiến thức căn bản thì quá lơ tơ mơ, nghiêm cứu theo kiểu đi từ thấp đến nâng cao thì mất nhiều thời gian & mất phần hứng thú. Đi tắt đón đầu thì rủi ro quá cao. Khi lựa chọn gải pháp thì đặt mục tiêu quá cao (như phải chạy vi bước, dòng lớn v.v...) nên khi thực hiện thì khó thành công. Mạch làm xong không chạy cũng không thể tự phán đoán được lý do tại sao? Hỏi thì các cao thủ cũng rất khó có thể trà lời chính xác được vì không thể dò PAN từ xa được. Mò mẩm hoài không được nên chán và bỏ cuộc. Kết quả tiền mất tật mang, tệ nhất là mất luôn niềm đam mê_

Kinh nghiệm cá nhân trong việc nghiêm cứu chế driver cho step của mình là nhảy từng bước (step by step). Theo đó kinh nghiệm cũng như kiến thức mình sẽ dần nâng cao. Nên gặp khó khăn cũng vượt qua dể hơn:
- Phát triển từ mạch đơn giản nhất (2 phase - đơn bước), linh kiện dể tìm nhất (IC số), phần công suất đơn giản dể hiểu nhất (Transitor công suất/ darlington transitor -> _chạy quá nóng_), hạn chế dòng bằng điện trở (bóng đèn -> _quá nóng_).
---> Kết quả là nếu mạch không chạy dể dàng dùng VOM kế để đo kiểm tra. Vì không có chopper, mạch đơn giản, không chạy vi bước v.v... nên đo rất dể.
- Phát triển thêm để tăng tốc & giảm nhiệt cho tầng công suất bằng cách chuyển qua dùng FET, ổn dòng bằng chopper.
- Phát triển thêm nửa là dùng IC tích hợp để giảm kích thước, tăng hiệu năng.
- Phát triển thêm nửa là dùng IC lập trình để tùy ý phát triển.

----------


## biết tuốt

TB bị cháy chủ yếu do cháy cầu công suất bên trong nó

----------


## hunter_dt

Các bô lão về động cơ bước có ai ở hà nội ko ạ, hè e cắp sách sang học với  :Big Grin:

----------


## DVC

cho em xin hỏi ngoài lề tí ! mọi người ơi em thiết kế mạch đọc của cổng LPT như thế này có gì sai sót không ạ! vấn đè là em làm mạch nhưng các chân xung từ mach3 ra hiện led thì thấy sáng mờ rồi mà cho xung vào driver TB6560 thì không chạy! đem đồng hồ đo không thấy có điện ( đồng hồ kim nha! hi) vậy mong mọi người giúp đỡ ạ! ah em làm driver TB6560 theo mạch của anh hunter_dt. vậy anh nào có mạch này chạy ổn rồi cho em xin nguyên lý được không a! em sắp bảo vệ tốt nghiệp mà chỉ thiếu mạch này thôi ạ. ! cảm ơn mọi người nhiều!!! dây là 2 nguyên ly mà em làm nhưng không được ạ!

----------


## nhatson

R1 ~ R8 em đề nghị giá trị 330 ~ 470 thôi ah


b.r

----------


## CKD

Cùng ý kiến với bác Nhat Son, các điện trở OP1-OP8 (R1-R8) và OP10-OP12 (R10-R12) nên có giá trị từ 220-470. Dấu hiệu như bạn mô tả là có tín hiệu, nhưng cường độ tính hiệu không đủ để bảo hòa opto nên không có tín hiệu phía đầu ra (dùng với mức điện áp 5V).

----------


## DVC

> Cùng ý kiến với bác Nhat Son, các điện trở OP1-OP8 (R1-R8) và OP10-OP12 (R10-R12) nên có giá trị từ 220-470. Dấu hiệu như bạn mô tả là có tín hiệu, nhưng cường độ tính hiệu không đủ để bảo hòa opto nên không có tín hiệu phía đầu ra (dùng với mức điện áp 5V).


hi thank các anh!! em ban đầu cũng nghĩ thế nên em đã bỏ vào trở 200omh nhưng không có thay đổi gì ạ!
nguồn 5V để cho opto hoạt động là từ nguồn ngoài ạ!
ah cho em hỏi nữa là nếu  đo điện áp ra ngay tại chân xung của mach3 đua ra (ngay ở cổng LPT luôn) có đo dược không ạ! em thử đo nhưng không đo được ạ! hay là do lỗi khác hay do máy tính ạ!
hi em còn gà quá mong các anh giúp đỡ  ạ! hì!

----------


## CKD

Vậy bạn kiểm tra tuần tự như sau nhé... sau đó tùy trường hợp phát hiện ra mà có cách hiệu chỉnh cho phù hợp.

Dùng VOM chế độ đo V, thang đo DC 10V.

1. Theo như sơ đồ bạn vào Mach3 set Port & Pin cho các moto như sau: 2-3 (step-dir), 4-5, 6-7. Tất cả đều để mặc định tức active hight.
1.1 Xong đâu đó, đo lần lượt các Pin 3, 5, 7 trong lúc đo đồng thời bấm các phím mũi tên, thay đổi chiều di chuyển các trục. Nếu đo được tín hiệu chuyển từ low sang hight hoặc ngược lại là Ok.
1.2 Đo các Pin 2, 4, 6 trong lúc đo bấm di chuyển các trục tương ứng, đồng hồ có thể hiện có áp ra là Ok.

2. Cũng y vậy, nhưng vào Port & Pin chọn active low cho tất cả các pin step/dir.
2.1 Thực hiện lại bước 1.1.
2.2 Thực hiện đo các pin 2, 4, 6. Lúc này luôn ở mức hight. Bấm di chuyển các trục tương ứng. Đồng hồ do có báo giảm áp là ok.

Nếu thực hiện bước 1 & 2 xong thì LPT output Ok không có vấn đề.. vấn đề còn lại là ở mạch mình làm. Bước kiểm tra kế tiếp
Dùng VOM chế độ đo Ohm, thang đo 100.

3. Đo vào 2 đầu ra của opto, tức cực C & E. Tùy VOM điện tử hay VOM cơ mà có chiều cộng/trù khác nhau.. thử mới biết. Nhớ cách ly điện trở nối từ cực C lên Vcc
3.1 Thực hiện bước 2.1... nếu VOM có thay đổi gia trị là Ok.
3.2 Thực hiện bước 2.2... nếu VOM có thay đổi giá trị là Ok.

4. Chuyển lại đo DC 10V. Nối lại điện trở nối C với Vcc.
4.1 Thực hiện bước 2.1... nếu VOM đo được >3.5V là Ok, nếu dưới mức đó thì kiểm tra lại.
4.2 Thực hiện bước 2.2... nếu không di chuyển, VOM đo được >3.5V là Ok.

5. Cứ thế mà tiếp tục kiểm tra mấy con 74HC14 nhe.

----------


## DVC

> Vậy bạn kiểm tra tuần tự như sau nhé... sau đó tùy trường hợp phát hiện ra mà có cách hiệu chỉnh cho phù hợp.
> 
> Dùng VOM chế độ đo V, thang đo DC 10V.
> 
> 1. Theo như sơ đồ bạn vào Mach3 set Port & Pin cho các moto như sau: 2-3 (step-dir), 4-5, 6-7. Tất cả đều để mặc định tức active hight.
> 1.1 Xong đâu đó, đo lần lượt các Pin 3, 5, 7 trong lúc đo đồng thời bấm các phím mũi tên, thay đổi chiều di chuyển các trục. Nếu đo được tín hiệu chuyển từ low sang hight hoặc ngược lại là Ok.
> 1.2 Đo các Pin 2, 4, 6 trong lúc đo bấm di chuyển các trục tương ứng, đồng hồ có thể hiện có áp ra là Ok.
> 
> 2. Cũng y vậy, nhưng vào Port & Pin chọn active low cho tất cả các pin step/dir.
> ...


thank anh ạ! về em thử đo lại với cài đặt lại như anh CKD thì em thấy  da có xung ra rồi! cho vào driver chạy thấy cung tạm tạm ! nhưng mà khi dùng thì động cơ có nhiễu ít! vậy có cách nào làm giảm nhiễu đấy không ạ! thank các anh! sau có gì không bít em lại nhờ mấy anh ạ !!

----------

